# Btoon's Wedding Tackle Package



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Here's something I've been reluctant to post. Enjoy!





Thanks for lookin'!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool looking catty... nice shooting. Looks you like the shape too


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Looks meaty!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hey CAP! Nice video buddy! And Gonzo Proboscis is a great name! Wish i had thought of it. Good shooting with that fork man. Enjoy : )


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

ive got to admit, the thread title made me think of something else . i need soap to wash out my brain with .







cant seem to let go of the dirty innuendo ......


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

It was intended to be a double entendre. The thing looks like wedding tackle! It's a great shooter, though, in spite of it's looks.


----------

